# Integrated Garage door opener...how to re-program



## John P Smith (Oct 19, 2004)

any idea? Many thanks.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

I just watched my CD ROM!
I know I know!!!

OK..press the 1 and 3 buttons simultaneously for a few seconds to clear the memory. Then press your remote that you want the car to "learn" and the button you want to learn so let's say 1. Press both while holding your remote no more than 2" away..and the green light should blink fast and then you are done.

Senior members please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Try this

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/689


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

There is an additional step on some openers. On my genie screwdrive, after I programmed the car I had to hit another button on the opener and then hit the button inside the car so they could get to know each other.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

www.homelink.com


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

It should also be convered in your manual.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am a little late on this thread, so hopefully you already have it worked out. 

The most common problem I have heard of in the past, not pressing 1 and 3 long enough to reset the codes. It has taken some people 45-60 seconds.

Also, very important is learning how your garage door opener 'learns' new remotes. You may need to do some research, digging up your opener manual or looking for it on-line.




UGDO: 

(1997 or earlier cars with a garage door opener that emits a RED light doesn't work with rolling code systems. Instead it must be replaced with a unit that has a yellow or amber light.)

Test the unit by turning the ignition key to the accessory position and pressing and holding the first and third buttons on the UGDO. (Mainly a check for those who install this aftermarket/themselves.)The yellow LED should illuminate on the unit. 

Continue to hold the first and third buttons for about 40-60 seconds. The LED should begin to flash rapidly. This is an indication that the unit has been 'cleared' of all programming, and is ready to be programmed. If these lights do not come on in this manner, the UGDO may be wired wrong. 

Hold your remote to the UGDO. 
Press and hold a button on your remote and the corresponding UGDO button you choose. 
When the LED flashes, it is programmed. 
Repeat for up to three doors. 

With rolling codes, you will need to ‘initialize’ or teach the opener that you have a new remote control. Go to your opener instructions and it should have a section for “To Add a Remote Control.” 

You generally need two people to do this, one in the car and one at the machine or wall mounted door buttons. But, I liked that a tall E38 owner said he opened his sunroof and stood up (socks, no shoes on the seats) and was able to reach the opener motor unit at the same time he was in the car!) 



Here is how the Sears Craftsman works: 

Sears Craftsman with ‘premium’ wall mounted door control. 
With the garage door closed, press and hold a remote control push button. 
Press and hold the light button on the wall mounted door control. 
Press and hold the open/close button on the wall mounted door control. 
After the door opener light on the machine flashes, release all buttons. 

Sears Craftsman with regular wall mounted door control. 
With the garage door closed, press and hold a remote control push button. 
Press and release the “SRT” or “LEARN” button on the panel of the opener machine. 
(You need a ladder) The indicator light on the machine will start blinking and the opener light will flash once. 
Release the remote control push button. 

Good luck!


----------

